# GHL Exhaust Specials - 2004 $659 - 05-06 $895 - Through 3/31/07



## Mike Norris (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey All,

While I was on vacation in Arizona I stopped by to visit GHL Motosports and got the nickle tour of everything from Jeff and went over a couple projects. We talked about doing a special on the GTO product and this is what I came up with.

The 2004 system will run $659 plus shipping and has dual 3.0" round rolled tips.

The 2005-2006 system will run $895 plus shipping and has a true X pipe, dual 2.5" piping and dual 4.0" round rolled tips.

All systems are made from premium US stainless steel, only a few manufacturers can claim this, and all the piping and mufflers are TIG weled and polished.

You can check out http://www.ghlmotorsports.com for more info. Orders can be placed by PM, e-mail to [email protected] or call me at 407-616-2518. The systems will need to be built, so it could be 3-5 days before they ship.

Hope this helps some folks out and thanks in advance for your business.

Mike Norris


----------



## Bertich (Mar 7, 2007)

Mike Norris said:


> Hey All,
> 
> While I was on vacation in Arizona I stopped by to visit GHL Motosports and got the nickle tour of everything from Jeff and went over a couple projects. We talked about doing a special on the GTO product and this is what I came up with.
> 
> ...


I have heard about a gut in Mesa Arizona. Is this him?


----------



## Mike Norris (Jan 22, 2007)

The GHL shop is in Mesa I believe and it is a big company, not just a guy. You can find the address in the link I supplied. Thanks.

Mike Norris


----------



## Mike Norris (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the orders all. One more week to go.

Mike Norris


----------

